# Starting GVT Today!



## T-Man (Feb 21, 2005)

With my back injury, I've had to edit some of the lifts, but my goal is to gain 14lbs by May while keeping my bf under 14%. I have been training with HIT principles for a year+ so I figured now might be a good time to try something new!  

Food log> http://fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=Josh37

Current Stats:

176lbs
~11.5 % bf
17 yrs old
5' 11"


----------



## M.J.H. (Feb 21, 2005)

GVT meaning German Volume Training? If so, good luck! 

I tried this program in the past and I really liked it.


----------



## T-Man (Feb 21, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> GVT meaning German Volume Training? If so, good luck!
> 
> I tried this program in the past and I really liked it.



Thanks, I just finished my chest and bicep workout and my arms are shaking!  It felt so werid lifting the weight because I was so used to HIT programs. Anyway heres how it went:

**Monday-2/21/05**

*Bench Press*

155lbs 3x10; 1x7
150lbs 1x5
145lbs 1x7; 2x6; 2x4

*Like I said earlier, I was so used to HIT programs that I started out with way too much weight. I was using around 65-70% of my max instead of the reccomneded 50-60.

* Dips *

Bodyweight- 3x10

*Chin Ups*

Bodyweight- 10;10;8;5

*I was planning on doing 10 sets, but after my 4th set I could only do 5 half reps so I switched to DB curls.

*DB Curls*

20lbs 4x10
25lbs 1x8;2x7;1x8


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

GVT is a biatch Brother. Good luck


----------



## T-Man (Feb 21, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GVT is a biatch Brother. Good luck



Hey thanks archangel, Im going to give it all I got. Anyway, I just got a picture up. (too big to post on this site  ) 

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/josh28910/my_photos


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 21, 2005)

Go for it!!!


----------



## T-Man (Feb 23, 2005)

2/22/05- Tuesday

Woke up and my chest was in excuciating pain! Even putting my shirt on was difficult! 

*Elipticall*

I did an intense session of 10 minutes to get some blood flowing to the muscles.


----------



## T-Man (Feb 23, 2005)

2/23/05- Wednesday

*Leg Ext*

10x10;135lbs

* I really cant wait for my back to heal so I can do squats instead of these lame leg exts.   Im also going to increase the weight next time as 135lbs was ridiciously easy.

* Leg Curl *

5x10; 45lbs

* Ab Work *

Did some russian twists and some other weighted ab work.


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2005)

I bet your quads will be screamin tomorrow!!! Lookin Good!!!


----------



## T-Man (Feb 26, 2005)

*Close Grip Bench*

135lbs;1x10
115lbs; 2x10 
120lbs; 3x7, 2x6, 1x5

* Seated Rows *

70lbs; 1x10
85lbs; 1x10
95lbs; 7x10
103lbs; 1x8

* A.1) Rope Pushdowns *

55lbs; 3x10    

* A.2) Pull Ups *

Bodyweight; 6-5-6


**Today was the first day my chest was not sore since Monday. I woke up this morning and my back was sore and my triceps were a little tight. So far Im really enoying this program!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2005)

Lookin Good Brother!!!


----------



## T-Man (Mar 2, 2005)

Monday


* Bench Press *

 150lbs; 10-10-8-6-5-4
 145lbs 6-5-5-3

* Incline DB Curl * 

 25lbs; 10-10-9-8-9-7-5-7-7-6


----------



## T-Man (Mar 2, 2005)

** My back really hurt today. I don't have any idea what I did even different from the other days. My parents have scheduled an appt. with the chiropracter.

 Wednesday
 3/2/05

*Leg Curl*

 57.5lbs; 10;10;10;10;10;10;7;8;8;8

 *Should still probally increase the weight im using as I did 10 reps for 6 sets

*Ab Work*

 Swiss Crunch 2x20

 Weighted Medicine Ball Crunches 2x15

* Leg Ext. *

 160lbs-10;10;9;9;8

 *Probally should increase the weight on this as well.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey Brother, W/O's look great!!! Hope your back is alright


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

Hey T-man, what's the diet look like?


----------



## T-Man (Mar 3, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey T-man, what's the diet look like?


 Although it varies day to day what I eat, here is a sample of what I generally eat. Basically its about 3000-4000 calories and around 250g protein with about 450g carbs and 100g fat.

*Breakfast*
         2 Pieces
 4 Tablespoons Peanutbutter
   1 Cup Oatmeal
   1 Apple
   2 Scoops Protein Powder

* Meal 2 *

   1/4 Cup Mixed Nuts
   2 Cups Skim Milk

*Lunch*

   1/2 Cup Whole Grain Rice
   1 Can Tuna
   1 Apple
   1/2 Cup Cottage Cheese
   3 Fish Oil Caps

* Meal 3 *

   2 Pieces Wheat Bread
   4oz Turkey
   3 Fish Oil Capsules

* PWO *

   3/4 Cup Oats
   1.5 Scoops Protein

* Meal 4 *

   1.25 Cup Oats
   1 Apple
   1.5 Scoop Protein
   2-3 Pieces Bread
   6 Tablespoons All Natural PB

* Meal 5*

   2 Eggs or Chicken Breast
   1/2 Cup Rice or Whole Wheat Pasta
   1 Cup Veggies
   1 Apple
   1 Cup Skim Milk


----------



## T-Man (Mar 3, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Hey Brother, W/O's look great!!! Hope your back is alright


 Hey thanks arch. I've had my back injury since Sept. (2 slipped discs and one torn disc). Besides being in pain for 24-7, I can't even do key excersises, like squat and dealfit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just hope I can get it fixed soon......


----------



## T-Man (Mar 6, 2005)

Friday
  3/4/05

* Seated Row *

  103lbs; 10-10-10-10
  110lbs; 10-10
  118lbs; 6-8-6-5

* Close Grip Bench *

  125lbs; 10-10-7-6

* Skull Crushers *

  75lbs; 10-10-9-8-7-6-6-7

  *Well, after a few weeks my weight has climbed up to a little over 180lbs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We have fitness tests this week so I will be maxing out things like bench and dips. My previous max on bench was 235lbs, but I'm worried that I won't even be able to match that. (Mainly due to my back injury, but also that while I seem to be gaining great size on the program, my strength is not really increasing too much....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 6, 2005)

Good Lookin W/O!!! Watch that back Brother


----------



## T-Man (Mar 14, 2005)

Tuesday
 3/7/05

* Leg Curl *
 55lbs; 10-10-10-10-9-7-6-5

* Pull Ups *

 10-10-8-8-6-4-4-3-2-2

 Thursday
 3/10/05

* Dips *

 Bodyweight;15-15-15-15-11-12-10-9-13-10

* DB Curl *

 25lbs; 10-10-10-10-9-7-10-8

 Sunday
 3/13/05

* Bench Press *

 145lbs; 10-10-10-8-7-5-6-5-5-5

* Leg Curl *

 62.5lbs; 10-10-10-10-6-7-6-5-7-6


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Brother, good lookin w/O's. Nice numbers, keep pushin it!!!


----------



## T-Man (Apr 3, 2005)

Argh, sorry that I haven't kept the journal updated! I've just been really busy with school, work, and life, but I have continued to lift, I just didn't write it down. Anyway, starting tommorow, I'll try to keep it updated!


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin forward to it!!! I understnd about being busy. I have a 3 year old!!!


----------

